# Titanium not recognizing/displaying backups properly in Safestrap



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone have this issue where when you toggle to safe side of safestrap, Titanium doesn't recognize and/or display all your backups properly? i.e., I have TiBu scheduled to backup all apps about every other day (I know, I'm a little obsessed), including last night. In non-safe (bone stock 902) I can see all my backups properly. When I go to safe side, it displays most recent backups as 2/1/12 or something like that, and/or doesn't display all the apps that were backed up.

This is a problem when I'm flashing like a madman and trying to restore data to my mail, task manager, twitter, etc apps (so I don't have to keep setting them all up again), and so I can restore my notes in Note Everything and stuff like that.

Anyone run into this and know how to fix?

Thanks.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I personally use ROM toolbox to backup my apps but the issue could be were TI is looking for the backups. Since there is an issue with the SDcards and such. I would try moving the folder to the other SDcard and see what happens.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

hmm didn't think of that... interesting. kind of a pain to have to keep moving it back and forth though if that's the case...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You don't have to move your folder, go to preferences and choose your backup folder from there


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Running AOKP now (thanks Timmy for your assist) and it theoretically sees all my backups automatically. I had it do a full backup this morning via schedule. It starts out fine, but then as I scroll down, all of a sudden about half-way down it starts showing the latest backup from a month ago.


----------

